# Anybody recognize this guy?



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I think it is quite obvious who it is...

BUT, I think I will guess that it is Kentucky Colonel Sanders before he invented Chicken.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 11 Mar 2011 11:04 PM 
Well, I think it is quite obvious who it is...

BUT, I think I will guess that it is Kentucky Colonel Sanders before he invented Chicken.




Maybe he was Paducah Private Sanders back then.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang,,, you folks need to pick up more books and less chicken wings,,, wait a minute,,, pick up more books and pass me your chicken wings.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Vincent Price?


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

That is a spittin' image of my Father In Law. I gotta have one. Let me know when they are available. 

Thanks 

Rich Schiffman


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich, 
He is 1:12 scale. Wow, your father in law wrote the book 'To a God Unknown'?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Do him in a dark color and he could be Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang. I was thinking Jerry Lee Lewis....


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

1/12 scale? Shrink him, shrink him to 1/20.3 scale. 

Rich Schiffman


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I could afford to I would. That's actually what Prieser does. The sculpt in 1:10 scale I think and then scan the finished sculpt and reduce it to 1:22. I'd work in 1:8 scale and do the same if I had their sales.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard 

Based on your reference, that would be John Steinbeck. I have read some of his books, but don't actually recall seeing a picture of him [OTOH, I never really looked]. 

V/r


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Older 








Younger 
I was shooting for somewhere in between.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

How about Larry Herget?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Naw,,,, Larry has too much hair.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

if you do shrink him the grapes of wrath will be upon you! or youll end up in tortilla flat with some damn old fisherman


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Richard! That's a nice sculpture in any scale but then when you look at the glasses he's setting on (!!!) well, I can only say, " Impressive!!"


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve d.... They'd have to catch me first, as I made my escape on my red pony and headed out east of Eden to cannery row. And even if they did catch me,,,, I'd give em such a licken they'd know the difference between mice and men.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Richard, to be honest... I'm not sure about the size of his head. Looks very big to the rest of his body but it could be the angle of the picture perhaps?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it is a combination of both, a little larger and camera angle. The larger head was a conscious effort I'm afraid to satisfy some of the 7/8ths scale users I went a little larger than I would have liked to. But the angle of the shot makes it stand out even more.


----------

